# when do tactics become cheating?



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i recently got my wii online and ive been playing the conduit online (first person shooter game). theres people on there that do hacks which is clearly cheating but im gona go into that (beleive that p*sses me off!!) but im also getting annoyed with the people that jump around all the time!! its not cheating as such but its bloody annoying! some say to beat them you have to join them but id rather not as i disagree with it - id prefer to see people play with precision and skill ie PROPERLY!! saying that theres plently of people online more precise than me :O

your views/opinions?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You have just summed up in a nutshell why i won't play online.

FWIW, i think tactics become cheating when you get caught. But, i don't enjoy being beaten by someone with a technical advantage. Level the playing field (somehow) and i'll have a go.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Im like this on LIVE with MW2 and the other Call of Duties, there are so many people playing that you can always move to another room, these games also have hardcore style rooms where the people dont seem to cheat, so you get a better game, you just need to be pretty good otherwise your going to get raped in there.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Jumping up and down is hardly cheating, obviously not the best tactic to use in Afganistan but either way it isn't cheating. You are just making yourself a moving target in more than 1 direction which should help you survive.

But it really depends on the game whether you jump around a lot. Quake, Unreal Tournament etc, jumping is normal, whereas CoD or Counter Strike, jumping is used generally to jump over objects.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

thats part of the game, people abuse it but its the game makers fault im afraid... 

some games are better for it, gears of war was amazing, but it played nothing like the way they wanted so they completely changed it for GOW2


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> You have just summed up in a nutshell why i won't play online.
> 
> FWIW, i think tactics become cheating when you get caught. But, i don't enjoy being beaten by someone with a technical advantage. Level the playing field (somehow) and i'll have a go.


you do have a much better game when everyone is playing fairly, which happens often enough for me to enjoy it on the whole.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

unfortunately jumping isn't really cheating, but i do fully agree, it's very annoying!

Same with 'n00b tubers' - was in a match last night where everyone was playing as should be, but this one guy running round like a headless chicken bombing the sh*t out of everyone with his grenade launcher... 

It's just one of those things you get with online gaming, same with racing games for example when most people won't go ramming in to the back of you when coming in to a corner, but then you always get one who sticks to your bumper and knocks you off the track!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah its not cheating but dam its annoying. i start jumping aswell but that makes it more difficult for me to target them!!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Ahh, the good old Dolphin Dive of Battlefield 2...

Run just and go prone and shoot all at the same time. Pissed me off to no end.


----------

